# Another canning thread.



## ericksaint (Oct 9, 2017)

I've tried a search but having trouble finding info on my mobile. I'm new to canning completely and I haven't bought any equipment yet. I'm interested in canning my sauce so I can make it in larger batches. I've read around about some having enough acidity to water bath it and some needing to pressure can. My usual sauce has ketchup and apple cider vinegar, but that's about it for "acid"  the rest are spices and some dried cherries and peppers. 

I also do a couple different Carolina mustard sauces, one is the Bob Gibson no cook, the other has some sautéing of onions and garlic, but they are strained out at the end.

Would it make more sense to just invest in a pressure canner right of the bat, or can something like nitric acid be used to raise the acidity so water bath levels? I've never used NA before so no idea where to start, I'd rather not add extra stuff to my sauces if I don't have to.

I guess I should start by knowing the pH of a normal batch of my sauce and go from there. But these are probably the only things I'm ever going to can. I don't see myself doing all the other stuff.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2017)

NITRIC ACID !!!!!  NO......   Citric acid, Lemon juice or vinegar is OK (white vinegar is more consistent in it's acid content)...  If this will be a long term venture, and you want something to pass onto your children, invest in an All American Canner...  and some pH paper to check the pH...   I have 2 of the canners... One is over 40 years old I bought new...  the other is about 60 years old I bought at a garage sale for $60... and refitted it with a rocker weight, the same as I did for mine...
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13480409-so-easy-to-preserve  ...   A great book... since you will have a pressure cooker, this book is a real "must have"   I bought mine direct from the UGA co-op extension service for close to $10....  A LOT cheaper than amazon...
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13480409-so-easy-to-preserve

If and when you have any additional questions...  I'm here....   Dave









....


----------



## ericksaint (Oct 9, 2017)

Citric acid, yes. Couldn't remember the name of the stuff when I was posting earlier. Saw it on the shelf at the store by all the other canning stuff. So I should see where my pH sits before adding anything like this right? I'll look into the All American, I have seen it in a few canning vids online that I've watched, as well as the book you linked. Not sure if this will be long term or flash in the pan at this point. I have no kids to pass it on to, and at 44 next month, not sure there will be. LOL.


----------



## LanceR (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello eriksaint.  If you live in the US your local cooperative extension can give you some good advice.  Many of them will test the gauges from pressure canners and hold classes on canning, particularly in the late winter and spring.

And I'll sceond the recommendations for the UGA boo So Easy to Preserve and the All American Canner.  We have the book and a 21 quart AA canner.  If fact I was debating whether to make a few batches of venison stew and can them to make room in our big freezer....for more deer.


Lance


----------



## ericksaint (Oct 12, 2017)

I do live in the US, Milwaukee, but when I did a search of the site for the university of Wisconsin extension in Milwaukee, I didn't get any info about canning. Not a class or where to go with locally with any questions. I'm not sure I can justify making the hundreds of dollar in vestment in an AA pressure canner, to do about 10 pints of sauce once or twice a year. 

I got a digital pH meter. Calibrated it the proper way and tested both of my sauces I made this weekend. One was 3.3 one was 3.5, from my understanding that would be safe to water bath can without the citric acid.

So I guess the next question I have is, how long does canned BBQ sauce last on the shelf.


----------

